# mono block amp question



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

hey i have a question about a mono block amp.. it's 3000w peak @ 4 Ohm and can run 2 ohm stable. my 4 subs are 800W peak and 4 ohm also. If i hook them all up to the amp together like + and - from each one to the amp, i'm going to be running at one ohm? correct? now i'm thinking if i hook them up like you would with batteries. Amp + to sub 1 + to sub 2 + and Sub 2 - to the amp's -. with both sets of subs would that make my amp run at 4 ohm? Does anyone understand what i mean?? lol i think it's kind of like a dual voice coil sub but with two subs.


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well i had nothing to do today so i tried it. it's hard to explain and i'm not sure what it's called but it sure made a difference! cleaner and a bit louder. i never payed attention to ohms before.. maybe i should have..


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm running a pioneer premier PRS-D5000SPL. • 750 Watts x 1, at 4 ohms • 1500 Watts x 1, at 2 ohms RMS! 3000 watts peak. 
My 4 subs are pioneer premier 12'' 400 watts RMS, 800 Watts peak and 4 ohms each. 

the hard part is to explain the hook up... but from the amp's + terminal there are two wires going to Two of the sub's +. now both of those subs have a wire going from there - to the other 2 sub's +. now one wire from each of those 2 sub's - go to the - terminal on the amp. it's like 2 circuits, each circuit has two subs in it. Im now running at 4 ohms. not one









Does anyone know if this is a good combo? It sounds Amazing now..


----------

